# Going to see a goat.



## Moffman (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going to look at a '69 GTO with a numbers matching 400 with a 3 speed auto column shifter, I've always had a passion for pontiacs but recently I've been come down with the great one fever. Just wondering if there are any common rust locations to check with the GTO and anything else I should know, thanks.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Front bottom of rear quarters, rocker boxes, bottom rear of fenders and most important, the fill panel between the trunk and rear window. I had to replace the fill panel on my 66 and 70, the window lip holds water and rusts out. Take a magnet to the fill panel, repairable, but not cheap and you have to pull the rear window. I'm talking about clean southern cars, not northern cars. On Northern cars, the whole car is suspect.
Good luck, and welcome!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree + check the frame where it kicks down and out in front under the cowl. 

bottoms of the doors (inside and underneath) and the same for the trunk lid. GL! :cheers


----------



## Moffman (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks guys will do.


----------



## Moffman (Mar 25, 2011)

Still waiting on VIN, though its in the back of my head it might be a lemans clone. What do you guys think?


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

Cowl tag should say also. I would request phs docs first, that way you know exactly what options and car you are getting.


----------



## Moffman (Mar 25, 2011)

skapegoat said:


> Cowl tag should say also. I would request phs docs first, that way you know exactly what options and car you are getting.


Problem is this guy wants only 7k for it, so its flying away from my hands


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

I think there should be a vin on a blue paper with plastic covering it below the latch on the drivers door.


----------



## la_belle_fermier (Dec 28, 2010)

I am sure there is better advice from more knowledgeable Pontiac owners.I take it that you already looked at the car and like it.Like the other members said check around the front and rear windows sometimes not visible from the outside due too good body work.I would look in the trunk area and under the dash area and smell the interior for a musty (moldy) smell.Check the frame for sure especially around the body mounts.Check the body to check for excess bondo.As for numbers a real GTO will have the vin starting with 242 that is not saying he put a GTO badge on a Lemans body.Numbers numbers numbers?These cars are old and most of the components have been changed once and maybe several times.All we can tell is the year that different components came from.I own a 69 GTO with a 1969 motor and transmission ( original who knows).Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Moffman (Mar 25, 2011)

la_belle_fermier said:


> I am sure there is better advice from more knowledgeable Pontiac owners.I take it that you already looked at the car and like it.Like the other members said check around the front and rear windows sometimes not visible from the outside due too good body work.I would look in the trunk area and under the dash area and smell the interior for a musty (moldy) smell.Check the frame for sure especially around the body mounts.Check the body to check for excess bondo.As for numbers a real GTO will have the vin starting with 242 that is not saying he put a GTO badge on a Lemans body.Numbers numbers numbers?These cars are old and most of the components have been changed once and maybe several times.All we can tell is the year that different components came from.I own a 69 GTO with a 1969 motor and transmission ( original who knows).Good Luck!!!!


Actually I haven't its a bit of a drive, and I'm still not sure about it, it seems somewhat fishy especially the price, but who knows.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Never rush into a sale. Take your time. If you don't get this one there will always be another. There got to be a reason he is only asking $7,000.


----------



## Moffman (Mar 25, 2011)

dimitri said:


> Never rush into a sale. Take your time. If you don't get this one there will always be another. There got to be a reason he is only asking $7,000.


Words of wisdom right there.


----------



## la_belle_fermier (Dec 28, 2010)

moffman you really have to ask yourself what you are capable of doing with the car.If you are not handy the restoration will cost you allot more than buying a car already done.I take it from the pictures that you plan on getting your fingers dirty (cool).When i bought my goat i really was not comfortable with a frame off and lots of body work.This spring i had the frame off but a body man i am not.Like Dimitri said be patient.It took me 17 disappointments before i found mine.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Where is the car at? I see you are in Cali, so it could be a real solid body. I saw a 66 Tempest with a 283 Chevy, no carpet, in prmer for $6K.. But it was a rust free Wash state body.. So even a cloaned car for $7K is a good deal, if it's not rusty.


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

A couple years ago when I was trying to find a gto I found multiple cars on craigs list for around that price and even less. I paid $4500 for my 70 raiii. It needed a lot of work but it wasn't real bad. Any time I try to find an old car I spend at least 2 months of constant focus (obsession) and sooner or later I usually find what I was after at a decent price. You learn a lot when you look at 20 or so cars. Look at my avatar basically what I drug home after I got it running.


----------



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

Is this GTO for sale in NY on Long Island?? If so, it has been up for sale for some time now on craigslist as well as ebay. I believe the seller was asking 6-7 grand for some time now. If this is the GTO I have seen up for sale then I do remember the seller insisting it was a solid car. lots of luck!!!


----------



## Moffman (Mar 25, 2011)

400fitz said:


> Is this GTO for sale in NY on Long Island?? If so, it has been up for sale for some time now on craigslist as well as ebay. I believe the seller was asking 6-7 grand for some time now. If this is the GTO I have seen up for sale then I do remember the seller insisting it was a solid car. lots of luck!!!


Yes thats the exact one, unfortunately it sold before I got a chance to look at it.


----------



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

Have fun hunting for another one! Keep us updated.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If the car had been for sale for a long time and didn't sell on Ebay then it probably wasn't that good of a deal, or someone would of bought it sooner. I didn't like the fact that it was in primer, as primer is very forgiving. I like to see cars original with nasty paint, then you know what you are buying. Bondo and a cheapy paint job can make rusty neglected junk look pretty good..
Good luck on your hunt.:cheers


----------

